# Impossible de mettre en veille AppleTV avec la télécommande



## stwing (28 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis la dernière mise à jour de l'Apple TV (2ème génération) je ne parviens plus à la mettre en veille en pressant longuement le bouton central de la télécommande. 
Je suis obligé de passer par le menu et y sélectionner "mettre en veille".
C'est embêtant car je me sers de l'Apple TV, reliée à mon HomeCiné (par un câble optique), pour diffuser ma musique depuis Spotify à la manière d'une borne Airplay. Aussi maintenant, lorsque j'ai terminé d'écouter la musique, je dois allumer la TV pour accéder au menu Apple TV et la mettre en veille.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Yo83 (28 Septembre 2012)

Exactement le même problème pour moi !
Quelqu'un aurait une astuce ou une solution ?

MercI.


----------



## thebustre (1 Octobre 2012)

pareil !


----------



## bahamas1 (1 Octobre 2012)

Ils ont changé de bouton, il faut un appui long sur la touche play/pause


----------



## Serge.Sp (3 Octobre 2012)

bahamas1 a dit:


> Ils ont changé de bouton, il faut un appui long sur la touche play/pause



Super Merci je viens de faire la mise a jour, et j'étais dans le même cas
En plus j'ai retrouvé le site de igeneration car moi j'y croyais à cette maintenance et j'ai attendu ce jour pour voir sur google ou été le problème


----------



## stéphane83 (7 Octobre 2012)

Ouais mais c'est pas cool pour ceux qui utilisent une télécommande universelle Harmony One : du coup elle s'éteint plus pffff


----------



## Yo83 (8 Octobre 2012)

Super merci !! ^^


----------

